# Who can build my custom rod?????



## NorthernExposure

I need a custom bottom rod built, anybody here that can build this let me know. I want a calstar graphighter 900H blank..$135 retail. Foulproof guides, custom length grips, and cool color schemes. I aint rich or nothin, I just need a rod made. My last Calstar with custom grips and colors cost me $250. :thumbsup:


----------



## amarcafina

251-978-0048 Give Tom a call ,He 's biult 3 for me , with Impressive results! He knows rods . Cus"Tom" rods


----------



## Billcollector

I can do it if you like. Are you wanting to build a spinning rod or a convential?Blank would not be a problem, but the foul proof guides could be a problem depending on whether you want original aetnas or if you don't mind a set of modern knockoffs. Also as far as the custom length grips that shouldn't be a problem unless you are wanting to go with some exotic woods or something that is not of the norm. Feel free to give me a call with any further questions. 334-391-4051


----------



## jdhkingfisher

i do it too. but you got three others. 850-602-0980.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Northern, The guy Amarcafina is referring to built the rod for my canyon reel I got a few week's ago. He does good work and I love the one he built for me. It was spiral wrapped, colored to match my reel, and even added a little personal touch of Rattle snake hide. The real stuff. I'll try to post some pics.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Here


----------



## amarcafina

Here is the one Tom built for my wife. on a Seeker blank.
Well tried to load pics but failed !! Oh well Tom Is GOOD on rods !


----------



## ironman172

jlw1972 said:


> Here


Sweet looking rod and reel Joey!! but shouldn't he have put the guides.... all in a straight line














 .


----------



## JoeyWelch

Yeah he only missed two of em. Not to bad!


----------



## lobsterman

ironman172 said:


> Sweet looking rod and reel Joey!! but shouldn't he have put the guides.... *all in a straight line*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 
I hate it when those rod builders have a little too much to drink. No really sweet rod Joey.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Thank you Lobsterman.


----------



## Billcollector

The bad part about fishing with a rod that is acid wrapped is when a old man graps a one piece rod by two of the guides that are wrapping around the blank, and says " here son let me fix your rod for you". Needless to say when I informed him how much it would be to build another one matching the rod he was about to break he quickly let go and told me that is the wierdest damn rod he had ever seen.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Billcollector the first day I got it my dad was driving up in the yard about the same time I was and I told him "look at my new rod". His reply was "What the hell did you do to it"?


----------



## amarcafina

Try this one again


----------



## Billcollector

I love the looks I get from people when I throw my acid wrapped rods. They have that look of "what a piece of junk", but when in reality the rod is probably much better balanced and handles a fish better than the 200.00 off the shelf rod they are fishing.


----------



## ironman172

So ???? is the rod really built with the guides like that??? my inquiring mind is in need to know....Darndest looking thing I have seen.... if so....wow


----------



## JoeyWelch

Yes Sir, They are as they should be.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

does it actually work???


----------



## Billcollector

It actually makes a huge difference. A good way to see the affects without building a rod is to take a spinning rod and bow the blank backwards and watch the guides try to roll so that the line is under the blank, rather than over it.


----------



## jdhkingfisher

hmmmm. well ill be tearing down one of my rods tonight and building one like it lol


----------



## Billcollector

Check out this website, it will help a little bit with the understanding, as well as the different types of acid wraps that there are. http://www.acidrod.com/acidrods.html


----------



## NorthernExposure

Okay..found what I want. Looking at a Calstar graphighter 900H, 19" rear grip, 12" front grip. I want a typical reelseat, graphite/plastic..whichever. I want typical foulproof guides all the way, plated/treated so they don't rust. I want the rod painted a deep cinnamon brown with red wraps. Don't need no weaves, no fancy fish designs, no cross stitch, basket weave, nothing. I do want it to be purty I don't want it to be flashy. :thumbsup:

I found the blank for $124
Guides were super cheap
Grips not so sure, don't like the Hypalon grips as they get very slippery for me...any alternatives or is there something to go over the hypalon?

Give me some estimates on the build fellas, too many great rodbuilders on here to single one out, pm me a price or slap it up here. I want quality, cheap don't count..whatcha got?


----------



## Billcollector

Is it going to be built for a spinning reel or conventional? Also will you be providing the blank, or will the builder be providing? Also keep in mind that there is an additional cost on the blank that you probably priced. Shipping a 9ft blank is close to 30 bucks one way. As far as grip alternatives you could do the shrink wrap over the hypalon to combat the slickness of the hypalon. This will help get a more accurate estimate for you.


----------



## NorthernExposure

Billcollector said:


> Is it going to be built for a spinning reel or conventional? Also will you be providing the blank, or will the builder be providing? Also keep in mind that there is an additional cost on the blank that you probably priced. Shipping a 9ft blank is close to 30 bucks one way. As far as grip alternatives you could do the shrink wrap over the hypalon to combat the slickness of the hypalon. This will help get a more accurate estimate for you.


 
Bottom rod, I could provide the blank..ship it to the builder..they could purchase it, why do you say an additional cost on the blank? Mudhole has it for the price I quoted and if someone from the forum builds it I don't expect to give them a profit on parts..quality yes, parts no. Shipping cost is through Fedex..30 bucks is cheap. Do you have any pix of the shrink wrap over hypalon, this is new to me.


----------



## Billcollector

What I am getting at is mudhole is actually going to charge you 30 bucks to have it shipped to you or the builder, so your up to 155. Also most of the builders don't make profit off of the materials, but the labor they put into it. I personally sell my customers the parts to their rods at what I pay for it and just tack on the labor as my profit, rather than trying to make a killing and charging retail on my parts then charging for labor. By the way if you shop around you could actually get that blank cheaper, probably at one of your local rod building supply houses. I am just trying to help you out and stear you in the right direction. Do you have any idea as to what kind of reel your using on it, because I have a bottom rod that is setup for a spinning reel? If you wanna see the shrink tube, just look up x-flock shrink tube. The stuff is nice. I have it on my ps85 over cork tape. I really like it, but the stuff is expensive.


----------



## Nathan

Is it hypalon or EVA that your saying gets slippery? There is a big difference. Hypalon is much denser and heavier, but is softer to the touch and has some give. EVA is lighter but harder. When you squeeze it it doesn't give much at all. When you get fish scales and slime on EVA it can get slippery. Hypalon stays pretty grippy. 

Nathan


----------



## NorthernExposure

I bottom fish, I will say my grips are foam ? I see your point BC, makes sense but I was used to my last rodbuilder friend living 2 blocks from mudhole (he moved to Alaska). I'll be using a Penn TRQ300 on the rod. I looked at the x=flock and it is good looking material, is it functional?


----------



## tom wicker

At the start of this post two friends of mine offered up my name and number and for this I thank them, It’s nice to see a satisfied customers bragging on builds you have done for them. But after watching this thread grow as a Custom builder I find myself feeling a little insulted, After watching you dangle out some retail prices you have come up with I feel as if your saying hey guys I don’t trust you. At this point I would like to ask do you also carry your own food to a restaurant and have it cooked? As you may have guessed by now I have taken my name out of consideration for your build 

I do have a few consideration for you to think about in your build. Custom painting your blank and re-sealing it again will not be cheap do to time consuming it takes, you may as well add an additional $80.00 and up on the build. You made mention of the guides being cheap "NOT" you may as well just go to Wal Mart and buy yourself a spider man rod. Them guides are just as important as that blank. Trust your builder and let him tell and show you why.You made mention of grips getting slippery on you, there are plenty of ways to get around this check these out 

http://www.acidrod.com/sitebuilder/images/texturedeva-449x194.jpg 

and the cost is low and they look great on a rod. 
If you have any questions please feel free to call or Pm ans I’ll try and help you with them or point you in the right direction


----------



## NorthernExposure

tom wicker said:


> At the start of this post two friends of mine offered up my name and number and for this I thank them, It’s nice to see a satisfied customers bragging on builds you have done for them. But after watching this thread grow as a Custom builder I find myself feeling a little insulted, After watching you dangle out some retail prices you have come up with I feel as if your saying hey guys I don’t trust you. At this point I would like to ask do you also carry your own food to a restaurant and have it cooked? As you may have guessed by now I have taken my name out of consideration for your build
> 
> I do have a few consideration for you to think about in your build. Custom painting your blank and re-sealing it again will not be cheap do to time consuming it takes, you may as well add an additional $80.00 and up on the build. You made mention of the guides being cheap "NOT" you may as well just go to Wal Mart and buy yourself a spider man rod. Them guides are just as important as that blank. Trust your builder and let him tell and show you why.You made mention of grips getting slippery on you, there are plenty of ways to get around this check these out
> 
> http://www.acidrod.com/sitebuilder/images/texturedeva-449x194.jpg
> 
> and the cost is low and they look great on a rod.
> If you have any questions please feel free to call or Pm ans I’ll try and help you with them or point you in the right direction


Thanks for the info, sorry for the insult. My posts weren't meant to insult anybody and if you took it as such..umm, well, what can I say. I'm not dangling anything, it's not a trust issue at all, I just know the prices of the materials but don't know the prices of the workmanship and a few people have educated me on associated costs I wasn't aware of. Perhaps my old builder spoiled me a bit. Foulproof guides for a set of 12 are very inexpensive compared to sic's or fuji triplefoots. I come across pretty brash at times..just my ways.. I have seen your product and would not want to insult your work or abilties, thanks for being honest, and again I apologize if you took it the wrong way :thumbsup:

And to answer your question about bringing my own food to a restaurant, yes I do, I'm partners in a seafood restaurant.


----------



## Linda

Northern , did you find anyone to build your rod? Im pretty sure i can take care of your straight forward demands. A simplistic build with a little questioning on why you would want to paint a quality finished hybrid blank. Call me Ernie 850 375 2757


----------



## amarcafina

Here's two of Toms


----------



## tom wicker

Thank you amarcafina I'm happy you your pleased with your rods. I was tickled at the size AJ you guys landed with that AU rod


----------



## captgwalts

*custom rod*



NorthernExposure said:


> I need a custom bottom rod built, anybody here that can build this let me know. I want a calstar graphighter 900H blank..$135 retail. Foulproof guides, custom length grips, and cool color schemes. I aint rich or nothin, I just need a rod made. My last Calstar with custom grips and colors cost me $250. :thumbsup:


 If you still need your rod built I have the time to do it. You my call me at (239)249-1999. Thank You Capt Greg Walts Anjinsan Custom Rods


----------



## NorthernExposure

Kevin from Anglers Envy has undertaken this build, he will be building the rod with a step by step tutorial and pictures on the marlin magazine website. I am very appreciative of the kind offers for the build here, I got a new computer and could not for the life of me remember the name of this website :no: Again, I apologize for having not responded. Please visit the build page, I think he will start the build in the next few days, thus the reason for Kevin taking on the build. I think this will be very informative.


----------



## Black tail dot

*custom rods*



NorthernExposure said:


> I need a custom bottom rod built, anybody here that can build this let me know. I want a calstar graphighter 900H blank..$135 retail. Foulproof guides, custom length grips, and cool color schemes. I aint rich or nothin, I just need a rod made. My last Calstar with custom grips and colors cost me $250. :thumbsup:


 A guy named Red was at the rod room in Orange Beach and he was real good


----------



## Billcollector

Chris Red is no longer at the Rod room. He only does reel repair now.


----------



## Matt09

jlw1972 said:


> Here


Aftermarket Saltiga knob on a SX? Pretty sick.:thumbup:


----------

